# Working in Germany



## CHIRAGJAISWAL (Mar 20, 2014)

Hi, 

I recently moved to Germany on dependent visa and my spouse's residence permit will expire on March 2016. 

Now, i got a job offer (permanent position) in one of the company in Germany and since being a permanent position, i can work in the firm as long as i dont resign from teh company or the company asks me to resign. 

My question is - As i have come to Germany on dependent visa, and my dependent / spouse's residence permit / work permit will end on March 2016, in this case, can i still continue working for german company after March 2016, even my dependent / spouse permit will expire in March 2016? Are there any options that i can continue working in Germany by saying that a permanenet position to work in a company in germany? 

Please provide answers to the above questions or please suggest any consultancy firm in Germany (the best you know) with whom i can discuss above and find answers.

Many thanks in advacne for your help .


----------



## g_n_a (Oct 1, 2010)

You can apply for a new residence permit based on your employment. That is possible in most EU countries.

and no, consultants can help you only with making your wallet/bank account lighter. You are better off going directly to the authorities and asking them for advice.


----------



## CHIRAGJAISWAL (Mar 20, 2014)

g_n_a said:


> You can apply for a new residence permit based on your employment. That is possible in most EU countries.
> 
> and no, consultants can help you only with making your wallet/bank account lighter. You are better off going directly to the authorities and asking them for advice.



Many thanks for your response. If possible, can you provide any details of authorities from where i can check this? Or you can suggest any thing i can google and find out myself.

thanks again for your help


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

CHIRAGJAISWAL said:


> If possible, can you provide any details of authorities from where i can check this? Or you can suggest any thing i can google and find out myself.


Um, your local Ausländerbehörde, perhaps? The same folks who gave you the dependant visa.


----------



## CHIRAGJAISWAL (Mar 20, 2014)

Thank you for ur response .. i will check with authorities.


----------

